# Nueces River Whites



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Anybody hear anything on the Nueces river white bass run? Have they started or is it still too early?


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Time wise I'd say a little early, temperature wise I'd say it's worth a shot to start chasing em.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I saw a video of a guy trolling for whites in the Nueces around GeorgeTown after Christmas. He got a limit. I almost left today to chase them but haven't seen any other reports so I am holding off making the long drive down there until I hear more concrete reports. Please post if you hear anything. Thanks!


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, they were there today!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job! Thanks for the report!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

GSMAN said:


> I saw a video of a guy trolling for whites in the Nueces around GeorgeTown after Christmas. He got a limit. I almost left today to chase them but haven't seen any other reports so I am holding off making the long drive down there until I hear more concrete reports. Please post if you hear anything. Thanks!


 GeorgeTown???? Did you mean George West?



buckhunterof99 said:


> Well, they were there today!


 Congrats!!! What part of the river?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Right Freon. I meant George West.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

I finally have a report! went Saturday morning, got in around 10:30am at the airport ramp...ran all the way up to the shoals were we hit them last year, and they weren't home...headed south back down the river and started trolling small rattle traps and lipped divers...extremely slow...would pick up and run, and stop and troll when we saw bait action...ended up way down by the 59 bridge, but did not go south of it...it was slow for everyone else as well...scratched out 8, decent fish....all females with eggs, about a third of the way hydrated...

guess we were a little early...or they're south still...at least we got out though and gave it a shot...
snookered


----------



## SouthTexFisherman (May 12, 2016)

I went on Sunday 01/14/2018 and started off at 59 bridge going towards airport road. I started trolling and only picked up 2 before i got to airport road. Once i passed the boat ramp i took off to the shallows (where they were this time last year), and nothing! So i headed back towards 59 bridge and continued towards Mikeska bridge. Once there i started trolling and picked up 8. I spoke with a few guys passing by and one told me that he limited out and they are all the way passed the lilly pads and headed up river. So my conclusion is that they got a late start but are still coming. Due to limited time i did not go futher. But i will be back on that 24th to see where they are at. Tight line guys!


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Caught these Wednesday 1/31/18.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Up or down river from the airport ramp? Thanks for the report.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

report: still slow....
snookered


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

Males are ready(caught 15), but the females I caught (4) weren't quite there. Females were south of the 59 bridge, males were stacked up in the shallows north of the airport ramp.

Jason


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Jason Slocum said:


> Males are ready(caught 15), but the females I caught (4) weren't quite there. Females were south of the 59 bridge, males were stacked up in the shallows north of the airport ramp.
> 
> Jason


I was wondering how you did....we only wound up with 12...we trolled from where you passed us all the way back down to the airport ramp....I got a gaspergou on a lipped diver was about the only excitement...

guess we're a bit early still...
snookered


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

That was how my wife started a trip last year. Hooked a 4lb goo, on our first 10 minutes trolling thought she had a state record white. The males in the shallows were very picky unless you were fishing with live bait. I caught one male on a square bill, one on a white grub, and the rest on a roadrunner. I watched some lucky males spawning with the handful of females up in the shallows, but I think the majority of females are still down south, and still not running ripe. 

Jason


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Jason Slocum said:


> That was how my wife started a trip last year. Hooked a 4lb goo, on our first 10 minutes trolling thought she had a state record white. The males in the shallows were very picky unless you were fishing with live bait. I caught one male on a square bill, one on a white grub, and the rest on a roadrunner. I watched some lucky males spawning with the handful of females up in the shallows, but I think the majority of females are still down south, and still not running ripe.
> 
> Jason


right on, makes sense....guess we'll give it a few more weeks before trying again...

thanks for the report..
snookered


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone fished south of the Mikeska bridge?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

FREON said:


> Has anyone fished south of the Mikeska bridge?


I haven't, but last I heard that's where a lot of the guides were going, but that's been a few weeks ago now...
snookered


----------

